# White spot and ottos????



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Chillinator where are you!!!!

Been trawling the net and then thought of you 

I have one little otto who is doing really well and I dont want to lost him but my platys have got whitespot or "ich" as it seems to be called???

My son has given me his Tap Doctor Fast Acting White Spot Treatment but I see it contains Malachite which I've read in my trawling is a no no for otto. Likewise raising the temp and adding salt - what would you recommend - I dont have a spare tank


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2011)

First of all, are you absolutely sure it's Whitespot? Velvet (_Piscinoodinium pillulare_) disease also produces white spots, albeit much smaller spots which produce a 'clouded' effect on the skin.

The problem with the bulk of Whitespot medications is that they tend to contain Malachite Green, which can be irritating to so-called 'naked' fish that don't have normal scales like other fish. Corydoras catfish - for example - have large, plate-like scales called Scutes. Loaches, Otocinclus and Plecs have very small scales which are sensitive to chemical treatments.

Despite this, I'd rather place my trust in a chemical than other methods such as dosing the tank with salt, since Otocinclus are freshwater fish where salt is more or less non-existant; salt could place more stress on the fish and make it worse. I'd try eSHA Labs Exit.

What you can do, is slowly raise the water temperature to no higher than 30°C whilst using the treatment. Increasing the water temperature speeds up the life-cycle of the Whitespot parasite, but it also reduces the amount of dissolved oxygen the water, so add turn up the flow from the filter outlet and add an airstone or two to increase surface agitation.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Phew - thanks for being there.

I'm not 100% sure what it is but reading up, it sounds like "ich" 

The Aquarium Doctor is a fairly broadspec treatment so will hopefully do the trick - it contains 3%malachite. Would a weaker dose and increasing the heat be better for otto? How slowly would you inc the temp - sorry all new to this malarky. Only got the platys for a bit of livebearer fun for the grandchildren and wish I hadnt bothered now


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2011)

The thing is with these broad-spectrum medications is that they tend to be a jack of all trades and a master of none in terms of their effectiveness towards a particular disease. More specific (and slightly more powerful) medications such as eSHA Labs Exit are geared specifically towards Whitespot (Ichthyophthirius multifiliis) and other parasites including Velvet. 

Treatments should be dosed in full, rather than in smaller doses. The secret to treating Whitespot successfully is to catch it quickly. If you decide to increase the temperature, do it slowly over the period of 2-3 days.


----------



## Mum2Heidi (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks Luke,

I should have asked you what to get in the first place but hindsight is a wonderful thing and dont want to wait any longer. 

I've increased the temperature a tad and turn up the airstone. Started adding the treatment 1ml at a time (thought every half hour or so) to try and be kind to otto.

Thanks again for your input - much appreciated
Sandie


----------

